# How to prevent bedding from falling out?



## Mr_Mooster (May 9, 2015)

I recently just got two rats. They are in a rather large starter cage with three levels. The bottom level has a nice deep base, so the bedding doesn't fall out there, but it does on their two upper levels. I use Kaytee shredded paper bedding, and since it's a little small, it falls out between the bars. What do you suggest? I was thinking of putting black tape around the edges of the first few rungs of their cage.


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

Are you using bedding on the shelves? If you are I would recommend using fleece to cover them or taking them out and replacing them with hammocks.


----------



## Mr_Mooster (May 9, 2015)

I was thinking about fleece. How would I go about putting the fleece on the platforms? I have one hammock in there already, but they don't use it that much, so I wouldn't want to add more in there. Rose likes the hammock but Edna doesn't care for it at all.

I don't want to take them out as that's where their toys, food, and extra water bottle are.


----------



## Rattenstein (Nov 14, 2014)

Most people use binder clips to hold the fleece on. 
My rats don't particularly like hammocks either, except for the corner 'pocket' ones, they're just squares of fleece folded over and clipped on with lanyard hooks. My rats get in between the layers and sleep there.


----------



## Mr_Mooster (May 9, 2015)

I'll look into the fleece. I could probably find some cheap fleece at a craft store, right?


----------



## Rattenstein (Nov 14, 2014)

Maybe, I'm not sure how much it is there. You can also buy cheap fleece blankets, some dollar stores have them, and Walmart has them too for $2.88.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

I usually find the best fleece prices at Walmart, unless one of the craft/sewing store is having a good sale on.


----------



## Millie & Daisy (Mar 7, 2015)

I second what raindear says. Walmart has great prices on their fleece, and remnants are awesome because they're super cheap and often just the right size to cover a shelf. I wouldn't do paper bedding on the shelves, and I'm iffy about using it in general. It can be very dusty and irritates my girls' lungs. Right now I'm using some cut up bathmats from Walmart that I wash about every two days or so, and it's working even better than fleece did because of its absorbency.


----------



## Mr_Mooster (May 9, 2015)

I use shredded paper right now. It's not dusty at all. I initially bought clump paper bedding, and that made me sneeze and irritated my nose, so I threw it all out and got the shredded paper. It works so much better.

Once I get some more money, I'll definitely get some fleece. I always see people's cages with such cute fleece on the shelves. It's adorable!


----------

